# Angeles City here i come....advice please



## Gilbert_in_Houston (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally decided to live in angelescity, planning on moving there in a few months and need some advice. I will be traveling like my favorite fictional character Jack Reacher. Any advice about renting a furnished apartment/condo (maybe somebody with a really nice place needs a roommate), best areas to live. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Finally decided to live in angelescity, planning on moving there in a few months and need some advice. I will be traveling like my favorite fictional character Jack Reacher. Any advice about renting a furnished apartment/condo (maybe somebody with a really nice place needs a roommate), best areas to live. Thanks in advance.


Hi Gilbert and congrats on making the move. As you probably know already, The Philippines is or can be a dangerous country from the git-go. These dangers are not limited to coming from local Filipinos. Some of the foreign visitors and or expats can pose an equal if not greater danger. For that reason alone--forget a room mate.

Next door to the Angeles VFW Post there are apartments that usually have empties. Don't know if furnished as that would be a rare find in the Philippines. Last I heard, they ran about P15,000 per month.
Best thing to to is to stay in a low cost hotel/hostel in Angeles when ya first get here and spend a few days locating something.
If you live out of the entertainment area like we do, the rent can be as low as P2,000 per month for a pretty decent house. Just takes looking around a bit..


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Finally decided to live in angelescity, planning on moving there in a few months and need some advice. I will be traveling like my favorite fictional character Jack Reacher. Any advice about renting a furnished apartment/condo (maybe somebody with a really nice place needs a roommate), best areas to live. Thanks in advance.


I do agree with Jet_Lag do not get a roommate and best to stay in a hotel until you find a place. When I moved to Angeles I stayed at discount hotel and got a 50% discount on their month rates, NOT immediately. The plus is no electric bills, cable bill, and internet bills and my things were safe. I would not live there permanently! Angeles does have a lot of bola-bola (games and scams). Always get a trike form the trike stations never hail one. Do not wonder around on foot until you know where is safe. The nearer you are to Field Street and malls the more expensive the rent. I pay a h*ll of a lot more than 15,000 pesos a month for rent but at my age I want a big and luxury home. 
A few tips: usually during the off season (about February thru August) prices goes down on rents/hotels. Philippine mail service is not reliable get a PO Box from either the RAO or VFW (there are other options). I would advise anyone visiting here NOT to drive. It can be dangerous and required different driving skills than in the USA. I do drive, have a scooter/ trike. At first drive only near home, Never drive anywhere you never been before, must have all your attention on the traffic. If you get in an accident you will most of the time be at fault! If you have a current USA driver’s license a Philippine license is easy to get. I have a dollar account in a Phil bank where I deposit personal checks to get my pesos. Direct depots is a option also.

Tony


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Finally decided to live in angelescity, planning on moving there in a few months and need some advice. I will be traveling like my favorite fictional character Jack Reacher. Any advice about renting a furnished apartment/condo (maybe somebody with a really nice place needs a roommate), best areas to live. Thanks in advance.


What? Jack reacher is fictional ?


----------



## Gilbert_in_Houston (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice guys, first beer on me when I arrive. Any ideas about a good temporary base camp while searching for a nice place to rent, something with a kitchenette close to the action.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Gilbert,

Since you asked for it, an excellent resource is the Angeles City Blue Book. Lots of advertisements for condos, apartments, long stay hotels and apartelles:

Blue Book Advertising


----------

